# Cadeau goes to Boot Camp



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

As some of you know, I have been working on obedience classes with Cadeau in the hopes of adding some more titles to the other end of his name. We have taken classes in traditional competitive obedience and Rally. I love working with my dogs in obedience, but it has not been a smooth process for us. Cadeau still has major reactive reactions sometimes to the other dogs around him. Despite being in shows all his life with other dogs, he still goes bezerk like an unsocialized dog when he sees certain other dogs. :smstarz:

At any rate, this has slowed down our progress toward competing in obedience and it has also made it difficult to bring him places that we would love to be able to take him. 

So, I have been looking for some alternative solutions beyond the classes we have taken so far and I found a camp for reactive dogs. It is in Maryland about an hour from us. It is run by Pat Miller. Some of you know the name. She literally wrote the book on Positive Training. Amazon.com: The Power of Positive Dog Training (9780470241844): Pat Miller: Books

So, I found out today that we got a slot in the camp in June. I am excited and hopeful that this will help us get past these hurdles. I wanted to share my excitement with my friends here. 

I also think this will be a nice treat for him since he has to stay home from the specialty and miss out on all the fun there. Of course, he will be having fun visiting our friends at their "Pom" house. He might not want to come home with us after that.

edited to add: this camp is not one where he goes without mom. I will be his handler/trainer. I just wanted to make that clear because I personally think those camps where dogs go without their owners are rarely very successful long term. It usually is about training "us" first.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Carina, what a great concept, I am with you 100% on training us Humans. I hope you & Dodo have a successful weekend!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That sure is so excited ^_^ all the best to you two.

I also love working with my dogs in obedience.

hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral Carina! When do find time to go to work????? And shows most every weekend! I am in awe of your stamina...it's more than I've got.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sooo cool! You will have to tell us all about it when you are back from camp.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds very challenging and interesting!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think we should change the thread title to Carina goes to Bootcamp   Have fun!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great , have fun , looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Carina that is FANTASTIC!! You'll have to share some tips when you get back.

What an amazing experience. I'm so jealous. I'd love to learn and train under Pat Miller.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fantastic. I recently read her book it is really good. What a great opportunity, you are lucky you are close enough.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Me too Carina..Let me know how it is...Sounds wonderful! Maybe Mox and I can come to camp one of these days. See you soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lucky you that she is close enough for you to go there. I'll want to hear all about it when the two of you get home all trained.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Carina, that sounds wonderful!!!! I know he will do really well. Best of luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> As some of you know, I have been working on obedience classes with Cadeau in the hopes of adding some more titles to the other end of his name. We have taken classes in traditional competitive obedience and Rally. I love working with my dogs in obedience, but it has not been a smooth process for us. Cadeau still has major reactive reactions sometimes to the other dogs around him. Despite being in shows all his life with other dogs, he still goes bezerk like an unsocialized dog when he sees certain other dogs. :smstarz:
> 
> At any rate, this has slowed down our progress toward competing in obedience and it has also made it difficult to bring him places that we would love to be able to take him.
> 
> ...


Carina, I always cringe when I start reading about what people are doing or listening to, regarding dog traning....so I braced myself and then I saw Pat Miller's name )) You be safe with her !!! 

Let me know what you think of it, Ok... 

Karla


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY congrats Dodo!! I hope he (and you!) enjoy it!!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha is sometimes reactive to other dogs too and I have been working hard with her about this. If you could share what you learn in "boot camp" I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW would love to hear more info on the boot camp too. Maybe Benny could benefit from this and Maryland is only a few hours away from me too. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great idea Carina. Please let us know how it goes. I'm working with Aolani slowly but surely but it sounds like we would both benefit from the camp too. Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

That sounds amazing! Would you mind pming me some info about the camp? If its not too far from DC, I would love to work with Louis on more obedience stuff. Thanks!


----------

